# Gantz live action movie(2011)



## Rendon (Nov 22, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=teC7PFvluCQ&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]​


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pEmMf6kkEqo[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LnPJxQ2zDcU[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=92tEZD0FUO8[/YOUTUBE]



I knew this was coming out along time ago, but I didn't know it was going to be this kickass and still retain so much(detail) from the manga. All the actors are good and many of them look identical if not very close to their roles, im very surprised and excited to see this, and I can't wait for a release date so I can mark it on my calender and mark the day until its release!!!

Edit: BRB HYPERVENTILATING


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 22, 2010)

Kazunari Ninomiya is way too old for this role, bloody JE idols getting their noses in everything.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 23, 2010)

By default, Im expecting a movie about as good as "Devilman", which means it will have its moments but probably be too........campy.


----------



## Rendon (Nov 23, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> By default, Im expecting a movie about as good as "Devilman", which means it will have its moments but probably be too........campy.



Nope. From what I've heard, this is going to be a full rated R adult movie with gore/sex scenes/mutilation, basically everything you've come to expect from the manga will be in here.


----------



## Ziko (Nov 23, 2010)

If only it hadn't been the japanese making this. I'm sorry, but after the Death Note live action movies, I just don't have faith in this..


----------



## Parallax (Nov 23, 2010)

Cause the Americans would make this so much better right?


----------



## illmatic (Nov 23, 2010)

where's teh Evangelion live action?


----------



## Ziko (Nov 23, 2010)

Parallax said:


> Cause the Americans would make this so much better right?



I actually believe that, yeah. The concept is cool enough, I mean, they'd probably change a lot of stuff, but the movie would still end up being COOL.
And honestly, that's all this franchise can come up with in live-action form, GANTZ would never be a GOOD and DEEP movie we would remember years to come, but if it had Hollywood budgets, I'm sure we'd see a lot of cool CGI action sequences and all us fans would get major fangasms. 

Now..it'll just look cheap and sucky.
*IMO! *


----------



## Parallax (Nov 23, 2010)

I think it would be bloated and shitty either way so it doesn't matter.  But if the Japanese make it schlocky and campy I can dig it even if the fandumb can't


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 23, 2010)

Rendon said:


> Nope. From what I've heard, this is going to be a full rated R adult movie with gore/sex scenes/mutilation, basically everything you've come to expect from the manga will be in here.



I referred more to the amateurish(but often imaginative) direction and acting and the convoluted script.....lol.


----------



## Narcissus (Nov 23, 2010)

Not too interested. I predict it won't be good, to be mild.


----------



## Rendon (Nov 24, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> I referred more to the amateurish(but often imaginative) direction and acting and the convoluted script.....lol.



Well, I think we should wait before completely assuming a movie has amateurish writing, and poor acting when we don't even know the details.


----------



## Nightblade (Nov 24, 2010)

no Reika = shit


----------



## ken69flow (Nov 26, 2010)

LOL.

Wow, i literally laughed. I will certainly watch this for lulz, but i'm not expecting much since the fgt whos player Kei is a pop singer from a boy band group.


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Nov 27, 2010)

I've never wished for Hollywood to get its hand s on something till now.......I mean the trailer...was just...bad...low budget bad....


----------



## Vynjira (Jan 20, 2011)

Narcissus said:


> Not too interested. I predict it won't be good, to be mild.


Can't be worse than Dragonball Evolution.

Going to see it tonight. So I'll know soon enough.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 20, 2011)

Parallax said:


> Cause the Americans would make this so much better right?



Probably, plus it'd be in fucking English.


----------



## Luckyday (Jan 20, 2011)

Ughh.... I really want to see this and my local movie theater is showing for one night only and only one time but I would have to miss community and parks and recreation.

I hope this movie is terrible.


----------



## Vynjira (Jan 20, 2011)

So I saw it...
*Spoiler*: _Do Not Read Live Action Spoilers_ 





*Spoiler*: _A small list of things that were missing_ 




No Dog.
First Mission, Kishimoto has suit, Kurono doesn't.
Noone died from leaving the Mission Area.
Second Mission, only one Robot and no boss.
Nearly every Hunter is killed off-screen.
Many fodder characters were omitted completely.
Third Mission, no sniper, only 3 Statues and the boss only used swords.



There was an older man who seemed to take the place of the Dog surviving all 3 missions(yes the Dog died on the third) and a Guy that showed up on the 3rd mission also survived.

They did get started quickly, which was nice. Nishi and the Kid from the second mission were the only characters they got right. They address the issue of Kato's Brother being left alone after the 3rd mission. They used the suits a lot more than in the Anime. The guns were done really well, and they utilized the Gantz Sword. Gantz song was a little garbled but it was essentially the same. The Gantz ball was also done well.

The movie was incredibly dark(as in not enough lighting), done seemingly to cover up the special effects. I do not understand why the hallway where they were getting changed had no lights.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 21, 2011)

I've never read no Gantz, but I'll watch it for the titties.


----------



## Vynjira (Jan 21, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I've never read no Gantz, but I'll watch it for the titties.


So you're saying cartoon breasts do something for you?


----------

